# 222 ground hog gun



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

You guys think a 222 would be good for ground hog????


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Many choices, but yes. A 222 is an awesome caliber for groundhogs.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

if u reload...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have used a couple different rifles in 222 for hogs, it has more punch then what you might think with a 50gr bullet.


----------



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a great round, and it will easily take out a groundhog, but it's also getting pricey (hard to find below $1/round). I love my .222, but it's reserved for target duty now, and that's only when I get around to reloading a batch.


----------

